# recording off of vip622



## supersox (May 5, 2006)

I am totally new to this, as I am ready to switch from cable to satellite and thinking of receiving Hdtv with the new vip622. A couple of questions. 1. can you record content off your vip622 to a portable computer hard drive so you can watch a movie on a HD tv that is not hooked up to the vip622 at my vacation home or 2) can I phyically take the vip622 to another HD tv and watch what is recorded without it being hooked to the dish (obviously can't watch satellite at the other location but would like to watch what I recored on another HDTV. ......I know you can record to the pocked dish.......but that seems like a big expense...... Transporting the reciver would be a pain but if I could watch what I have recorded during the week, would be acceptable. How long can the vip622 be unplugged from the dish before it becomes an issue with dish people or interfere with connectivity, sense it is suppose to be continously be connected to phone line and the dish. thanks


----------



## supersox (May 5, 2006)

But my other question is can the dvr part of the receiver play independent, if not hooked up to the satellite dish. Or would I be better off getting a different hd model receiver and buy a dvr seperately so it can be transported.


----------



## larrymadison (May 5, 2006)

You can't record to a separate HD. The USB and Ethernet ports have not been realistically configured at this time...maybe they will? If I had a second home, I would buy a DVR (not Cyberhome for heaven's sakes!) and record from the satellite and take it with me.


----------



## supersox (May 5, 2006)

Could I just take the vip622 receiver to another location and just play the recorded content on a different tv bring it back home later in the week hook it back up to the dish and record more. Will the dvr in the vip622 work when it is not hooked up to the dish??? or is it disabled somehow. I do not have it yet and just checking out the possibilities......I understand you cannot record off the vip622...


----------



## thebrim (Jan 19, 2006)

supersox said:


> I am totally new to this, as I am ready to switch from cable to satellite and thinking of receiving Hdtv with the new vip622. A couple of questions. 1. can you record content off your vip622 to a portable computer hard drive so you can watch a movie on a HD tv that is not hooked up to the vip622 at my vacation home or 2) can I phyically take the vip622 to another HD tv and watch what is recorded without it being hooked to the dish (obviously can't watch satellite at the other location but would like to watch what I recored on another HDTV. ......I know you can record to the pocked dish.......but that seems like a big expense...... Transporting the reciver would be a pain but if I could watch what I have recorded during the week, would be acceptable. How long can the vip622 be unplugged from the dish before it becomes an issue with dish people or interfere with connectivity, sense it is suppose to be continously be connected to phone line and the dish. thanks


Yeah, you can do it with a slingbox..........wwwslingboxcom


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

supersox said:


> Could I just take the vip622 receiver to another location and just play the recorded content on a different tv bring it back home later in the week hook it back up to the dish and record more. Will the dvr in the vip622 work when it is not hooked up to the dish??? or is it disabled somehow. I do not have it yet and just checking out the possibilities......I understand you cannot record off the vip622...


I think that the dvr must be receiving a satellite signal in order to work. I could be wrong here.

Ken


----------



## supersox (May 5, 2006)

kstevens said:


> I think that the dvr must be receiving a satellite signal in order to work. I could be wrong here.
> 
> Ken


Anybody else have a vip622 that could disconnect from the satellite coax and verify that a satellite signal is necessary for playback of the dvr. This information would be really helpful to my decison making of getting the vip622 versus the other hd receiver without.


----------



## supersox (May 5, 2006)

The slingbox is out of the question, no speedy internet service available and I am sure hd would look like cr**p, I hear sd is not that great either.


----------



## pweezil (Oct 11, 2002)

supersox, it does work without a satellite connection. It comes up with the acquiring signal screen. Then you can hit menu and the DVR twice to get to the recordings. You may be able to get to them by just hitting DVR twice, but I didn't try that.


----------



## supersox (May 5, 2006)

That gives me a few options, thanks for unplugging your receiver and giving it a try. This information is very helpful in my decision making.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

pweezil said:


> supersox, it does work without a satellite connection. It comes up with the acquiring signal screen. Then you can hit menu and the DVR twice to get to the recordings. You may be able to get to them by just hitting DVR twice, but I didn't try that.


Exactly!


----------



## pweezil (Oct 11, 2002)

supersox said:


> That gives me a few options, thanks for unplugging your receiver and giving it a try. This information is very helpful in my decision making.


 You're more than welcome. As a believer in the saying "No good deed goes unpunished" I'll have to admit I was a little nervous disconnecting a 622 that was working perfectly. :eek2: Glad I could help.


----------



## supersox (May 5, 2006)

pweezil said:


> You're more than welcome. As a believer in the saying "No good deed goes unpunished" I'll have to admit I was a little nervous disconnecting a 622 that was working perfectly. :eek2: Glad I could help.


Wow, is just disconnecting the vip622 that was working perfectly makes you nervous, what is that saying about this thing especially for 5 to 10 minutes. Is this thing that buggy?? when reconnecting to the dish that much of a risk of screwing up settings?? That does not give one much confidence in this piece of equipment. Anyone else out there in satellite land have concerns about disconnecting from the dish for a few minutes??? What about having it disconnected for the weekend to watch the dvr content and reconnecting it come monday morning once I am back home. I just want to use the dvr away from home while it is not connected to the satellite signal.


----------



## pweezil (Oct 11, 2002)

I was only kidding!!! I also have a 921 that really does make me nervous to mess around with. As far as I can tell in the time I've had the 622, it is a far better receiver. I've had absolute no problems.


----------



## rocky01 (Mar 20, 2005)

As far as I know the Fair Use laws were upheld last summer, such that allowing users to firewire the dvr recordings to a XP PC should be enabled, say without a lot of fanfare through a software update.


----------



## larrymadison (May 5, 2006)

This question may be covered elsewhere if so, I haven't found it.
If I unplug the video output to my TV and run it to a PC TV card on my PC, will I be able to record a program using the TV card software? I don't really care about the HD portion of the signal but it would be nice. Maybe there are HD PC TV cards out there?
Any comments?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

supersox said:


> Wow, is just disconnecting the vip622 that was working perfectly makes you nervous ... That does not give one much confidence in this piece of equipment. ...


A person saying that he/she is nervous about turning off and then back on *any* piece of hard-drive based electronic equipment does not translate into "does not give one much confidence in this piece of equipment." 

There are people that never turn off their PC and there are people that turn their PC off if not going to be used for a few hours. I'm guessing that the pros and cons have been discussed many dozens of times.:grin:

Follow your heart.


----------



## supersox (May 5, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> A person saying that he/she is nervous about turning off and then back on *any* piece of hard-drive based electronic equipment does not translate into "does not give one much confidence in this piece of equipment."
> 
> There are people that never turn off their PC and there are people that turn their PC off if not going to be used for a few hours. I'm guessing that the pros and cons have been discussed many dozens of times.:grin:
> 
> Follow your heart.


Not so much of plugging and unplugging screwing up any settings, but what dish may have to say about this if the receiver is suppose to be plugged to a phone line continously. How long can the vip 622 receiver be unplugged from the phone and/or the acutual dish before it starts causing problems. I have a family member that has a receiver that has a trailer waiver and several times has had to get it reactivated due to being disconnected from the dish for to long of a time, I guess not getting the software upgrades or what ever they down load and if it is not plugged in to the dish, it will not work saying the smart card is not valid. Any chance this will happen with the 622 being unplugged for the weekend to watch the hd content off the dvr and replugging back in a few days later.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You won't have any problems with unplugging a receiver for a few days. I have a 311 receiver in my trailer. After the trailer is unplugged for periods of non-use I have had problems with it getting the proper programming and EPG. I have to call them up and get a CSR to reset something. The last time I did this, the CSR told me it would happen if the receiver was unplugged for three months. So, I don't think a few days will hurt you at all.


----------



## seversuave (May 17, 2006)

larrymadison said:


> This question may be covered elsewhere if so, I haven't found it.
> If I unplug the video output to my TV and run it to a PC TV card on my PC, will I be able to record a program using the TV card software? I don't really care about the HD portion of the signal but it would be nice. Maybe there are HD PC TV cards out there?
> Any comments?


I am interested in the same thing. I have a new Dell with XP Media and a TV tuner card that I would like to hook up to the ViP622. The problem is that the input to the PC tuner card is coaxial cable. I thought about running RCA cables from the analog output on the ViP622 to a VCR, and I think the VCR has a coaxial out that I could connect to the PC. Or, I could split the coaxial output from the ViP622 and run to the PC. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

seversuave said:


> I have a new Dell with XP Media and a TV tuner card that I would like to hook up to the ViP622.


Connect the computer to the TV2 RF output!

Remember that the computer cannot control the ViP622 tuners. In less than three years, the satellite receiver may be the only chance your tuner card has at getting a signal.


----------

